# Noma 10 /33 snow blower friction disk adjustment



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

Can anyone tell how and if tghe Noma 10 /33 snow blower friction disk can be adjusted???


Thanks!!!


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

are talking about adjustment for how hard it hits the belt pulley? If thats what you are talking about, I don't believe there is


----------

